# Players moving away



## Zinovia (Aug 3, 2011)

We have been playing a WOBS campaign for several years now, and are currently in Tears of the Burning Sky (module 6). My group has six players, plus myself as GM. Two of my players are moving across the country in a few weeks, presumably removing their characters from the game. My younger son will be joining at that point.

I don't see trying to play via the web as a viable option, because the group was big already, and fooling with cameras and computers would just slow it down more. Furthermore I don't have the time or inclination to run this as an online game. 

So I need to find some reason that the twin halfling rogue and sorceress would leave, but their eladrin tutor and weaponsmaster would stay. When we started, I told the players to come up with ties to at least two of the other party members. Unfortunately the three of them wound up with ties only to each other.

My options seem to be: 
They're Taking the Hobbits to Isengard : i.e. Kidnapping them, but preferably in a way that the group can't follow them. Unlikely, as rescue would be the party's first thought. Yes, they are trying to find the Torch, but they would do their best to find the halflings first. 

The Urgent Call From Home: I did this already when another player wanted to swap characters. His character received word that his long lost father had shown up as a Ragesian Inquisitor. Problem! This could still apply here, as the halfling kids are part of a wealthy merchant family in Gate Pass. There are plenty of reasons they would go, but their tutor would most likely go with them, so another excuse would need to be invented as to why he stays with the party.  

Death: A paragon group with no ressurection? Lol. I would only kill them off permanently if that's what the players choose, which seems unlikely.

Conspiracy: The halfling rogue had Rantle in Gate Pass as one of his role models. Perhaps they could get called off to serve as intermediaries or spies in helping to arrange the marriage between Rantle and Shalosha, along with some more politically meaningful concession between Shahalesti and Gate Pass. 

The issue with their tutor could be resolved by having the Emblem of Ossandrya butt in, since he recently acquired that artifact. It would tell him that if he's done his job, that the kids should be more than capable of looking after themselves, and his priority should be getting the Torch. He is a tactical warlord, and the upcoming war is a higher priority. 

The other issue is how to get the new PC involved, especially if they are in the middle of Castle Korstull as they are right now. I don't know if we have 1 or 2 games to wrap this up, but the timing is definitely awkward.  Presuming we deal with the castle issue somehow, the new PC could be a messenger from Shalosha, but the question remains of why would he stay with the group. He's an Avenger, so I suppose divine intervention could come into play.

Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Aug 4, 2011)

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Aug 4, 2011)

Sorry about the empty post...

I had a player trade out characters in castle korstull, and I reskinned Darious as the new sorcerer PC. It worked out pretty good.

You have lots of good ideas above, but I am a fan of character death. Alternatvely, have the demons kidnap them and put them in the scourge!

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------

